# Walmart bids



## IA snoman

Hey guys looking for some info here. I am wanting to bid on a local Walmart this year for snow removal but I am not sure who to contact. I know that USM used to handle it for them but I thought they lost them as an account. Just thought I'd throw this up to see if anyone knew anything. I can contact the store manager if this leads to nowhere. And yes I have dealt with Nationals and they can be a pain in the ass.


----------



## grandview

Why ??????????


----------



## DeSnowman

It is a pain in the ass. contact your local store manager let them know your interested. Then you have to go online at fixbook.com. You have to register as a vendor for the company. Now be prepared to go crazy filling out paper work and watching videos. But after you go through all that BS it doesn't guarantee anything. Once your approved as a vendor it allows the stores to seek out vendors in there area. Then they will contact when a vendor is needed and ask for a bid. 
Good Luck


----------



## BUFF

grandview;2011431 said:


> Why ??????????


Boredom, Store Discount????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Some will do anything for the glory of plowing chinamart


----------



## robber27

Not this guy! I'm too busy for that kind non guaranteed of bull$***, all that leg work for a lot half full of cars and crazy people jockeying for the closest possible parking. I'm sure the bids half to be dog eat dog? Not to get off topic but can anyone here comment if the margins are worth the stress?


----------



## Maclawnco

1olddogtwo;2011449 said:


> Some will do anything for the glory of plowing chinamart


The only thing worse would be the numbers bfs is offering on Target sites.


----------



## IA snoman

1olddogtwo;2011449 said:


> Some will do anything for the glory of plowing chinamart


Amazes me how some offer no help but instead mock others with honest questions. All they do is troll.


----------



## IA snoman

grandview;2011431 said:


> Why ??????????


I have my reasons. I have some holes to fill this year and limited contracts out there. Don't want to low ball others and get into that crap trying to steal accounts from locals. Current business is not local, not even close. Just thought I'd check into it.


----------



## gc3

Some of those Wal-Mart's won't let you do just one, they want you to do 2 or 3 around the area. They want you to store your equipment/ loaders on site. Just be prepared to carry your overhead bill for awhile until you do/ if get paid. That's alot of labor and salt costs to hold onto until you get the check to pay off all those costs. If you figure out what your salt costs for that lot alone each event,and for the season, it might not be close to what they're willing to pay for it and how many total salting events.


----------



## IA snoman

gc3;2011608 said:


> Some of those Wal-Mart's won't let you do just one, they want you to do 2 or 3 around the area. They want you to store your equipment/ loaders on site. Just be prepared to carry your overhead bill for awhile until you do/ if get paid. That's alot of labor and salt costs to hold onto until you get the check to pay off all those costs. If you figure out what your salt costs for that lot alone each event,and for the season, it might not be close to what they're willing to pay for it and how many total salting events.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

IA snoman;2011597 said:


> Amazes me how some offer no help but instead mock others with honest questions. All they do is troll.


I'm sorry if I offended you, I would think somebody of your intellectual level would know when you're being mocked for good reason. Very few contractors here on plow site speak highly of Walmart I'm sure there is a few that do ok maybe even better than okay. I know of 3 who are out of business now after the 12-13 seasons that had Walmart.

If trolling is mocking u for good reason, then I'm proud to be a troll


----------



## gc3

1olddogtwo;2011619 said:


> I'm sorry if I offended you, I would think somebody of your intellectual level would know when you're being mocked for good reason. Very few contractors here on plow site speak highly of Walmart I'm sure there is a few that do ok maybe even better than okay. I know of 3 who are out of business now after the 12-13 seasons that had Walmart.
> 
> If trolling is mocking u for good reason, then I'm proud to be a troll


Did those 3 get paid anything from Wal-Mart on their final season or did they have to carry too large of a overhead for to long?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Service Channel is who we had to get signed up with a couple years ago. Its wal marts payment distribution company. They paid promptly and the amount wasn't too bad, it was the store management that was hard to deal with. They would try and treat you like one of their minimum wage employees.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

gc3;2011623 said:


> Did those 3 get paid anything from Wal-Mart on their final season or did they have to carry too large of a overhead for to long?


Two never got paid from the Walmart middle man, I believe the 3rd just took on to many seasonal. All 3 IL or NwIn contractors, two members here on PS.

If this post came out in Nov, I'm sure they would give their story when traffic is high.

We took care of a ton of them under different contracts for years, once the middle man became involved, we walked.

In my regular job, we have contracts to service Walmart, hell I've done the one in Joplin after a tornado split the store into, we had no problem getting paid on a million dollar lost. We also are the exclusive contractor for Target, once again, no problems.

Both have their little quirks on the T&M billing like only paying 1.3 or 1.8 instead of paying 1.5 and 2.0 on overtime. I could go on but I think you get the point.


----------



## gc3

1olddogtwo;2011690 said:


> Two never got paid from the Walmart middle man, I believe the 3rd just took on to many seasonal. All 3 IL or NwIn contractors, two members here on PS.
> 
> If this post came out in Nov, I'm sure they would give their story when traffic is high.
> 
> We took care of a ton of them under different contracts for years, once the middle man became involved, we walked.
> 
> In my regular job, we have contracts to service Walmart, hell I've done the one in Joplin after a tornado split the store into, we had no problem getting paid on a million dollar lost. We also are the exclusive contractor for Target, once again, no problems.
> 
> Both have their little quirks on the T&M billing like only paying 1.3 or 1.8 instead of paying 1.5 and 2.0 on overtime. I could go on but I think you get the point.


So when your dealing with the national for Wal-Mart or Target how many middle people are you dealing with that has to do with you getting paid for the winter services provided?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

gc3;2011708 said:


> So when your dealing with the national for Wal-Mart or Target how many middle people are you dealing with that has to do with you getting paid for the winter services provided?


How many fingers you got?


----------



## Mike_PS

if you want to offer helpful suggestions on whether or not to bid a Walmart then that's fine...if not, then no need to respond.

thanks :waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MJD.

We all know Walmart/NSP is a touchy issue, I thought this was a good thread and helpful and more importantly, factual. 

I hope this one doesn't end up on the editing room floor or locked down.


----------



## Mike_PS

then let's keep the thread decent and "helpful" with the advice and/or suggestions and all should be fine


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thanks, will keep on pace.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

IA snoman;2011414 said:


> Hey guys looking for some info here. I am wanting to bid on a local Walmart this year for snow removal but I am not sure who to contact. I know that USM used to handle it for them but I thought they lost them as an account. Just thought I'd throw this up to see if anyone knew anything. I can contact the store manager if this leads to nowhere. And yes I have dealt with Nationals and they can be a pain in the ass.


Why do you WANT walmart? They're the worst store in NJ to assume liability for.. actually the last THREE snow insurance companies we had recently each season, either asked if we plowed specifically "walmart" or excluded them from insuring them as a site we could handle if we contracted with a walmart.

Walmart has such high risk "type of folks who go there", that walmart actually SAVES money by paying you $30-50k per season to just assume the liability for them for the snow. Likely they'd pay 100-200k JUST for the snow months of the season for their property liability. Instead, YOU assume all the risk for them, they pay half as much AND you plow for them for free.

I've told guys bidding sites with walmart involved "multi tennant sites", bid the job, then mulitply entire bid by 1.4x and thats your price. Then recently i think bid it normally but multiply walmarts portion of the work by x3.. so if you have a $1200 per 2-4" push and $700 for salt prices for the sq footage.. the risk of slip and fall suits is so entirely crazy, charge $1500 for salt, make sure you can salt whenever you feel it needs it AND make sure its done even if the humidity in the air rises on a 33 degree day, morning and PM salts even days after the storm when it probably doesn't need it, you may get only 1 slip and fall then ... its that bad. Honestly even if you billed 125k a season for a 300k sq ft walmart, its not enough, 2 slip and falls may eat up that cost and jack your insurance, three slips and you're out of business the next season.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Even in Ct, that was one of the questions asked, do I plow WalMart, if yes no insurance.
It's going to get to a point where they are going to assume all liability to get a company to plow


----------



## BMWSTUD25

Never have plowed a walmart and probably never will based on all the negative I've heard over the years. As far as insurance, my last company had specific wording that said they will not cover us to work for walmart. 

As I understand it, the OP is looking for work to fill a gap and grow or maintain his business without having to compete against his local competitors. I think what others are just trying to warn you about is how high the potential can be for issues. These might include dealing with store management, NSP's, no/late payments, slip and falls etc. Any of these can put you out of business in a hurry. We tend to overlook these issues when we are hungry for work for whatever reason but sometimes making less money and having only partial snow routes is better than doing the work and not getting paid or paid timely enough to keep a positive cash flow and you in business.


----------



## Superior L & L

I'd go talk to the manager at the local Wally world. I believe different areas are handled different ways. In our county we have 5 Wally worlds and 2 SAMs clubs and all except one is handled by the same company. This company is probably the most expensive company around, has very nice new trucks and does true top notch work. These lots are always wet. This company is not playing the national service provider game


----------



## A&J Landscaping

The local Walmart here in southern RI. is being done for $28,000 for the season not by us by another contractor there is not much money to be had at that price.


----------



## mark268

Use caution. We have serviced Walmart for the past three seasons and I must say.. We have been very lucky. Have had zero slip and falls. The biggest areas to consider are the HUGE liability risk involved (Sue Happy People) and local management is a pain in the arse to deal with. Like others have said they will treat you like one of their own. If you think you won't deal with them, think again.

We deal with a middle man, not directly with the contract holder. Obviously that cuts into profits but has seemed to work for us. This season I am not actively seeking the Walmart site but will take it for the right price. As said, we have been VERY lucky... not worth pushing our luck.

All in all, if you do accept a Walmart bid expect the following;

1)Stupid People
2)Stupid People
3)More Stupid People
4)Store management to treat you like crap
5)Stupid People
6)Unrealistic expectations by store management of lot conditions
7)HUGE liability risk (Sue Happy Stupid People visit Walmart, especially mid storm!)
8)Time wasted waiting for carts to be moved
9)If plowed with no carts moved... refer to #6
10)Prepare to receive complaints by customers
11)Cars.. Cars.. and more CARS!!! 24 hours a day
12)Stupid People .... it is Walmart remember
13)Stay away from a seasonal contract.

All in all, be careful. If you are lucky you can make money. If not, you can lose everything you have worked so hard for.


----------



## Sawboy

mark268;2030641 said:


> If not, you can lose everything you have worked so hard for.


And this RIGHT here is why everyone needs to STOP agreeing to those ludicrous contracts and help this industry back to where it should be! No one should lose everything because of a sue happy slip and fall, and an NSP that sticks all the liability on the plow guy.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Sawboy;2030688 said:


> And this RIGHT here is why everyone needs to STOP agreeing to those ludicrous contracts and help this industry back to where it should be! No one should lose everything because of a sue happy slip and fall, and an NSP that sticks all the liability on the plow guy.


It's just not walmart that does that.

I put in a bid on a somewhat large condo complex with roughly 500 parking spots, gave them a seasonal and a per storm by inch quote.

So I get a fax back stating that they want me to only come when they call.
Only sand when they want it, etc...

Reading further: 
They don't want a seasonal, 
they don't want by inches, 
they don't want by hour 
but want a bid by storm only.

Called them up and tried explaining that pricing by storm only is not done and that I can't be on call because I well not wait till storm end to plow on the big ones.
Tried telling them they would be liable for slip and falls.

Fell on deaf ears, they got hosed last year by whoever was plowing and don't want to hear anything.

So I sent it back telling them it would be $1,500.00 per storm regardless when they call me and sanding would be extra at $500.00 a application and if we do the sidewalks then another $500.00.

And yes it is high, I used the numbers it would cost them if we had a 2 foot storm.

If you want to be stupid and not listen to experience then you pay the price.

Edit:
I also told them that if they went with me that I would have in the contract that the Client shall indemnify, defend and hold harmless the Contractor, employees and subcontractors from and against any and all liabilities, costs, damages, and expenses for injuries or damage to persons or property resulting from any cause related to contractors work and that any occurrence is the sole responsibility of the client.


----------

